# I keep dreaming that I'm killing my cat



## Conker (Jun 24, 2012)

And it's really starting to bother me. 

First, I love my cats. My dreams only involve this one, who can be quite annoying, but is generally agreeable. His annoying habits of waking me up at odd hours, begging for shit he know he won't get, and destroying objects that fit into his mouth are almost overlooked by the fact that he's adorable, a lap cat, and spent a good few hours napping with me on the couch today.

Second, I don't dream about killing him every night, and it's not that constant. But, it seems like if I have a dream that turns violent, he's always there, and I'm always killing him.

And it's sad.

Like, there was this one dream where I was fighting a person. An actual person who was an asshole. As I was escalating, the person was no longer a person, but a cat, and I was stomping said cat to death. 

I don't know why this happens on occasion. Last night, few weeks ago, month ago, etc, but it keeps happening and it's sort of worrisome. I don't quite know why it's worrisome, but it is. 

I don't put any real faith in dreams. Dreams are dreams. But I also never have reoccurring themes in my dreams either. Until now that is.

I guess I don't know what I'm asking. Sort of just telling this and hoping for something. Not sure what.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 24, 2012)

If you don't put faith in them, it ain't much worth to you.
Yes it's bothersome, but no you don't really wanna kill your cat.

Reminds me when I went a phase of murdering my parents, or dying myself from falling intense heights. Sometimes it's a projection of what you don't want to have happen.


----------



## Sonlir (Jun 24, 2012)

dreams are dreams, you have really no control over what you dream unless it's like a lucid dream.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 24, 2012)

I dream about neglecting my animals horrifically whenever I'm feeling too stressed or overwhelmed. Sometimes actually abusing them. I've never actually done that and never will--the dreams are upsetting, but they just mean that I'm going through a rough time.

It's really distressing, but it doesn't mean that you're going to kill your cat. If they indicate anything at all, it's more roundabout than that.


----------



## Conker (Jun 24, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> I dream about neglecting my animals horrifically whenever I'm feeling too stressed or overwhelmed. Sometimes actually abusing them. I've never actually done that and never will--the dreams are upsetting, but they just mean that I'm going through a rough time.
> 
> It's really distressing, but it doesn't mean that you're going to kill your cat. If they indicate anything at all, it's more roundabout than that.


Most likely. Life has been stressful of late. 

I have this odd paranoia that I'll sleepwalk and kill him though >.< 

I don't sleepwalk.

Cept that one time I was in a hotel many years ago. I ended up leaving my room, going to like the 30th floor, and waking up on a balcony. Had to take the elevator downstairs to get a roomkey. Good thing I don't sleep naked. 

Also a good thing I didn't jump off.


----------



## Carnie (Jun 25, 2012)

Did you read the little miss rarity fanfic lately or something? Jesus.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jun 25, 2012)

I often dream of my rats suddenly having a population explosion, breaking out of their cages, and then overrunning the house. sometimes, there are also snakes, which don't seem to mind the rats, they just... mill around in large numbers.

I'm going with the above who stated that dreams can be a projection of what you _don't_ want to happen.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2012)

I dream of killing your cats too, weird.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2012)

You know what must be done.


----------



## Conker (Jun 25, 2012)

Carnie said:


> Did you read the little miss rarity fanfic lately or something? Jesus.


I make it a point to stay away from fanfics


----------



## scarbreath (Jun 27, 2012)

You just got to admit your having them to someone close to you and just wait for them to go away. Thats what i did, i went through a face of having dreams about killing my parents.


----------



## Namba (Jun 27, 2012)

I once had a dream I torched my own house with everyone inside. Sometimes your subconscious is cruel enough to take the most horrifying thing you can think of and plague your dreams with it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 27, 2012)

dreams are fucked up and terrifying experiences. if it really bothers you as much as you let on seek help or change your diet as that can alter your sleep patterns. I dont eat cheese or ice cream before bed or i have vicious night terrors i will scream in.


----------



## Conker (Jun 27, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> dreams are fucked up and terrifying experiences. if it really bothers you as much as you let on seek help or change your diet as that can alter your sleep patterns. I dont eat cheese or ice cream before bed or i have vicious night terrors i will scream in.


Yeah. Sometimes I get these when I drink alcohol near bedtime. Shit fucks with my subconscious. 

Sometimes I get really crazy/glorious dreams worth remembering though, so it's kind of a toss up


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 28, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I once had a dream I torched my own house with everyone inside. Sometimes your subconscious is cruel enough to take the most horrifying thing you can think of and plague your dreams with it.



The most horrifying thing you can think of is torching your home and family?

Christ, tell your subconscious to get a little more imaginative.


----------



## Namba (Jun 28, 2012)

Sollux said:


> The most horrifying thing you can think of is torching your home and family?
> 
> Christ, tell your subconscious to get a little more imaginative.


Oh, that's not the worst. Trust me. That's not the worst I've ever dreamt.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 28, 2012)

dreams are a representation of your subconsciousness. if you dream that you want to kill your cat it doesnt mean that you literally want to kill it, it just tells you how annoying your cat is or as how annoying your subconsciously see your cat.

there are a couple things you can do about this:
-spend more time with your cat if possible. maybe that will change your cats behavior and you wont perceive it as annoying anymore.
-prevent dreaming all together. you can do this by going to bed earlier and by drinking a lot of water. (at least this works for me, i dont dream at all as long as i get enough sleep and drink plenty of water)


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 28, 2012)

If dreams are supposed to be a reflection of your subconscious, then I think my subconscious is not dark and brooding as much as it is extremely random with an otherworldly sense of humour. Like I had one dream where I was with Indiana Jones in a tank, chasing an enormous futuristic train piloted by a giant serpent, then there was another one where I TF'd into a Mewtwo, and another one where me and some relatives had to fight our way past hordes of zombies to deliver some easter chocolate to an apartment while a teacher manipulating a giant kangaroo puppet goes around a playground beating the shit out of random kids.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Jun 30, 2012)

From http://www.dreammoods.com/dreamdictionary

"To see or hear a cat being killed implies that you are lacking autonomy and independence in some area of your life. Alternatively, the dream means that you are refusing to recognize your feminine power."

Or you just really don't like that cat.  Try thinking of something as you fall asleep, might help you dream of something else; works with me.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 30, 2012)

You could be a sociopath.do you see other humans as tools and nothing else?do you lie excessively?  Do you have superficial charm or glib?


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 30, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> If dreams are supposed to be a reflection of your subconscious, then I think my subconscious is not dark and brooding as much as it is extremely random with an otherworldly sense of humour. Like I had one dream where I was with Indiana Jones in a tank, chasing an enormous futuristic train piloted by a giant serpent, then there was another one where I TF'd into a Mewtwo, and another one where me and some relatives had to fight our way past hordes of zombies to deliver some easter chocolate to an apartment while a teacher manipulating a giant kangaroo puppet goes around a playground beating the shit out of random kids.


If what you say holds true, my subconscious is a tattered piece of shit. I've dreamed all over shit. You name something violent and bloody, I've dreamt it up.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 30, 2012)

Dreams are only dreams. They don't necessarily mean anything, but they do take some sort of inspiration from real life. Maybe you're worried about your cat?
I had this recurring nightmare of a guy falling in molten metal in a foundry, only to be raised up scorched, then skinned and then his face opened with a classic wooden door creek sound. Was not pleasant and ruined many nights as a kid, but I still don't know what it might mean


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 30, 2012)

It means your grandma was a lesbian.


----------



## Conker (Jun 30, 2012)

I've gone a good few days since I've had a violent dream that involved dead cats or dead anything. I really think ti's just the product of stress at this point.

Last night I dreamed I was making some glorious mudslide. I then drank it and got drunk. I dream about drinking fairly often, but I consider those good dreams and not "OH GOD I AM TURNING INTO AN ALCOHOLIC" 

I've also been dreaming that this concert I'm going to go to in July will get canceled or that the lead band (who I've wanted to see live since...god damn middle school) won't show up. That's actually a strong possibility as the singer has a bad case of laryngitis right now. He should be good by July 20th, but there's that slight possibility...

No ticket refunds either 


I've heard this hypothesis that dreams are a way for our body to cope with stress. If you think about it, most dreams are really really stressful, even if they aren't nightmares or anything of that sort. Just, really stressful, crazy shit happens in them.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 30, 2012)

Well at least you know you love your kitty or else you wouldn't care, if you want to see it like that. Maybe you're not dealing with a stressor in life and in that friend you are personifying that said stressor (hehe sometimes I go all mental XD). It also seems to be mind over matter. Just let go let it be quit giving it power. You know you love your kitty maybe you're afraid of losing said kitty or perhaps someone else that's close. I hope that makes some kinda sense anyways, you is alright, and all the best to you.


----------

